# Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen



## THD (14. November 2004)

Hallo,
habe vor ca. 6 Monaten in einer Angelzeitschrift erstmals von der Dorschbombe gelesen, gestern fand ich eine Abbildung in der aktuelle R+R,
dies hat mich veranlasst hier mal nachzufragen, wer damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, bisher ist im AB darüber recht wenig zu finden.
Ich sehe in der Bombe eine Kombination der Vorteile des Pilkers mit denen des Jigs - liege ich da richtig.
Leider habe ich persönlich wenig Kontakt zur "Küstenszene", deshalb meine Fragen hier:
- Wer hat die Bombe eingesetzt ?
- Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fängigkeit vs. Pilker und Jig ?
- Was für Gewichte der Bombe würdet ihr bei 30 m Wassertiefe und wenig Drift
  einsetzen ?
- Im o.a. Artikel war an der Bombe ein Krebsimitat am Haken, auf der Abbildung gestern ein Gummischwanz, was ist sinnvoller ?
- macht Kombination Bombe mit Heringsfetzen Sinn ?

Danke und Grüße THD


----------



## Nordangler (14. November 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Die Dorschbomben sind mir persönlich zu schwer. Selber nutze ich ähnliche Modelle. Und zwar handelt es sich hierbei um Wackeljigs. Ab 28 gr. kann man sie beziehen.
Meine Favoriten sind die 28gr. und 40gr. Sie langen normaler Weise bis locker 30 Meter Tiefe. Sie sind gut zu führen und die Dorsche gieren gerne danach.

Sven


----------



## alberto (15. November 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

was meint ihr mit dorchbomben ?
hat einer ein bild davon?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Bild habe ich leider keines, aber Dorschbomben sind Bleie die einen beweglichen Haken an einem Öhr befestigt haben, den man mit Shads/Twistern bestücken kann.

Für die Ostsee, wie Nordangler schreibt, meist zu schwer, da reichen normalerweise wesentlich geringerre Gewichte aus. 

In Norwegen hatte ich damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Chris7 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Hab zwar noch nie eine Dorschbombe ausprobiert, aber ich nutze gerne die Jighaken von Mann´s in 50gr oder 80gr. Darauf einen Shad (Gummifisch) montiert... hat sich schon mehr als einmal als letzte Rettung erwiesen. Wenn mit Pilker oder Beifänger nix ging, hat ein 13cm Shad oft noch schöne Dorsche zum Anbiß bewegen können. Und... meist waren es auch überdurchschnitttlich große Dorsche!


----------



## sundeule (15. November 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Ich habe letztens einen Beitrag  ferngesehen, in dem die Sprengung einer Mine aus dem II. WK zu sehen war. Das war ne Dorschbombe!


----------



## worker_one (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Ich finde die Dorschbombe vom Aussehen her recht interesant! 
 Wo gibt die Dinger zu kaufen (Askari,usw...vielleicht?)???

 Gruß Worker_one


----------



## Nauke (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschbombe - bitte Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich verwende Dorschbomben von 400g und 500g seit mehreren Jahren in Norge. Immer dann, wenn die Drift ein vernünftiges Pilken bis 500g nicht mehr zulässt. Ich habe über die Haken einen Gummioktopus gezogen und bestücke sie mit nem schönen Fielet. Zwischen Hauptschnur und Dorschbombe montiere ich eine Sollbruchstelle, 1m lang aus 80er Monofiler. Angeltiefe bis 120 m.

Ich schätze folgende Eigenschaften:
1. Schnelle Montage - Pilker oder Meeresvofach ausgehakt, vorgefertigte Sollbruchstelle eingeklinkt, Dorschbombe dran - fertig. :m 

2. Sie sinken noch relativ schnell und ohne Verdödelungen zum Grund und lassen sich dort auch gut führen.

3. Beim Anbiss sitzt meistens der Fisch, weil das Gewicht der Bombe dan Haken einrasten lässt.

Nur hab ich noch keinen Dorsch damit gefangen aber Leng und Lump.

Die Dorschbombe ist besonders geeignet für Angler die mit dem Halten des Grundkontaktes probleme haben. 
Meine Frau und meine Tochter nehmen zum Naturköderangeln nicht anderes mehr.

Mittlerweilen verwende ich sie auch in kleineren Größen. 100g bis 150g, da heißen sie glaub ich anders. Jedenfalls ne Bleikugel, eine Öse oben, eine zu Seite mit nem Einzelhaken, wiederun mit Oktopus.

Diese lasse ich mit Fetzen, geht auch ohne, zum Grund, mache paar Pilke 3,4 mal und wenn da kein Dorsch einsteigt kurbele ich schnell hoch, manchmal mit Zwischenstopp und wenns gut geht steigen da Köhler und Schellfisch ein.

Dorschbomben gehören zu meiner Stammausrüstung.


----------

